# Repairable diesel



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

They just scheduled a sale date for a green one in Florida. 
Good airbags, little damage. 
It looks like I could drive it home, hang a used green fender on it (not an easy color to find) and pass the rebuilt inspection with no other work. 

https://www.iaai.com/vehicle?itemid=28266818


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like a couple of fenders. Couple of doors. And a mirror. At the least. 

Check motor and trans mounts. Make sure engine and trans don't have a crack. And the frame. 

If you can't find the color. Slap on whatever you can get and paint it.

Back when i was a wrench. I put a used engine in a mitsubishi 3000 that had less damage. The motor mount was intact but the corner of the engine it mounted to. Was broke off. And it happened to be an oil passage.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

i doubt the frame has any damage to it with a point of impact and secondary impact like that. if the front tires and rims look brand new beware, it could mean there was a significant hit to the powertrain and related suspension, sometimes salvage vendors will do minimal work before auction if it gets the car to either running or run & drive. There could be bent/warped/cracked suspension parts or like the above poster mentioned enough of an impact that the tranny seals were shifted and its leaking or near failure. definitely look up the cost of two fenders and a bumper cover, also make sure that color is available easily.

I would imagine bidding on that car would be competitive. Not a bad find for a salvage vendor.

you also might want to consider companies that cherry pick the stock for repair & resale

https://www.myautosource.com/

they typically pick out the lowest mileage vehicles with the least amount of damage. keep in mind typically the car needs 75% of its estimated value to even be at a salvage vendor, so everything you see has been significantly damaged.


----------

